# ZeeVispas und andere Mißverständlichkeiten



## Guppy-Lilly (24. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

wir wollen am Wochenende mit paar Freunden zum ersten Mal mal in Holland angeln gehen.

Ich habe mir sämtliche gegoogelte Holland-Angelseiten durchgelesen und blicke dennoch nicht ganz durch, die Forensuche habe ich auch schon benutzt aber bin mir dennoch nicht sicher. Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen.

Die Frage ist ganz einfach: wir wollen lediglich an der Küste im Meer ein wenig gemütlich angeln, also in der salzigen Nordsee, entweder an Molen oder direkt vom Strand aus. Weder in Binnenseen noch Flüssen. 

Stimmt es, dass man dafür mit 2 Angeln pro Person KEINERLEI Fischereischein oder Vispas oder ZeeFispas oder Kleinen Vispas braucht? Also z.B. die Küste von Scheweningen, Nordwijk, Ijmuiden.... oder so ähnlich.
Wozu dann der Zeevispas, für die Bereiche Markermeer, IJsselmeer und so? Aber das ist doch auch die Nordsee oder nicht?

Gibt es in der Nordsee irgendwelche schwerwiegenden Köderverbote oder ähnliches oder ist da alles frei?


Danke für Infos.....


----------



## corax (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: ZeeVispas und andere Mißverständlichkeiten*

Hallo Guppy-Lilly,
in der niederländischen Nordsee kann jeder frei angeln.
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Guppy-Lilly (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: ZeeVispas und andere Mißverständlichkeiten*

Alles klar, danke!  :k

Dennoch verwirrt mich, dass man bestimmte Regionen nur mit Zeevispas befischen kann. Weils doch auch Nordseesalzwasser ist....


----------



## corax (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: ZeeVispas und andere Mißverständlichkeiten*

Hallo Guppy-Lilly,
hier findest du alles, was mit angeln in den Niederlanden zu tun hat: www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de .
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: ZeeVispas und andere Mißverständlichkeiten*

Welche Regionen darf man den nur mit dem Zeevispas befischen, würd mich mal interessieren?
Der Zeevispas ist eigentlich nur für Mitglieder eines niederländischen Vereins interessant die nur im Salzwasser angeln wo man eine Lizenz benötig, wie z.B. das Grevelinger Meer oder das Veerse Meer.
Der Zeevispas beinhaltet noch die Spitvergunning, Lizenz um Wattwürmer graben zu dürfen.

Desweiteren darf man mit dem Zeevispas an offiziellen Wettkämpfe teilnehmen, also nichts für deutsche Touristen .

Kleiner Hinweis den man oft übersieht:
In den Niederlanden darf man nur Paternoster verwenden die mit drei Haken ausgestattet sind, mehr Haken sind verboten. Gilt für das Makrelenvorfach, das Heringspaternoster oder die Brandungsmontage (pro Rute).

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------

